# [résolu] Problème avec mpfr ,mpc et gcc (news du 23/06)

## karmageddon

Bonjour ici ,j'essai de résoudre un problème depuis une semaine mais je ne trouve pas la solution

mon problème est le même que dans ce sujet 

suite la news ,j'ai utiliser la commmande pour mettre a jour mpfr ,mpc et gcc .mpfr a bien été compiler mais pas les 2 autres .de ce que j'ai compris ,c'est une version non stable qui a été compiler et qui pose problème. j'aimerai donc revenir a la version stable mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire (dans le sujet ,le mec dit qu'il a reussi a revenir en arrière mais n'explique pas comment)

merci d'avance

----------

## guitou

Hello.

J'imagine que tu as du jouer avec package.unmask et/ou package.accept_keywords pour realiser la mise a jour, auquel cas il te suffit de revenir en arriere avant de re-emerger.

++

Gi)

----------

## karmageddon

non ,j'ai lu cette news  et utuliser la commande 

```
emerge --ask --oneshot ">=dev-libs/mpfr-4" dev-libs/mpc sys-devel/gcc
```

[edit] j'ai quand même viré tout ce qu'il yu avait dans package.accept_keywods lié a ca ,je vais voir

----------

## karmageddon

c'était trop simple ,je me complicait la vie ,merci    :Embarassed: 

----------

## guitou

Bah dr, content que tu aies resolu ton probleme  :Smile: 

++

Gi)

----------

